# A Date with the Oscars 2013



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

A Date with the Oscars​ 
February 24th we will be chatting here about anything and everything going on during the red carpet event at the Oscars. We will have all of the best celebrity pictures, gossip and fashion. Join us at 4:00 p.m. Pacific time to weigh in on the event. Feel free to chat here about anything Oscars ahead of time.

Photos Courtesy of Celebutopia


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't catch the actual awards shows too much, mostly tune in for Red Carpet looks and music. . I just check to see who won what, unless I'm wanting to catch specific people' s speeches.. which after thanking friends and family it's often something stupid, politicized, or goofy lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

A Date with the Oscars will be starting in just under 3 hours. I look forward to chatting with you guys!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

What are you looking forward to D?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

The clothes and hair for sure. Some of the photos are coming in already. Gonna start posting some looks!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Guiliana Rancic


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Maria Menounos


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Eddie Redmayne


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kelly Rowland


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jessica Chastain


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Amy Adams


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jenna Dewan and Channing Tatum


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kerry Washington


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

So, this is like the Fashion Police commentary... Area... I like who Brandi is wearing. Unfortunately the top is too small for her bust size. I like Kristin's look and who she is wearing. Not a fan of Guiliana's eye shadow colour and her hair fell, and her gown looks shapeless on her. I am not a fan of big hair, but it works on Maria, and her make-up palette compliments the colour of her gown.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone see anything they really love yet? I am really liking Maria Menounos' and Reese Witherspoon's hair. Amy Adams looks like a princess in her outfit!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Kelly Rowland


 Her make-up is... Where is the colour???


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Jessica Chastain


 Wow! Stunning.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a little silver peeking out from under her bangs but everything else is looking neutral


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm disliking everyone's dress so far but Robin Roberts. Her cobalt blue dress is amazing!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Sally Field


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

Noticing that the make-up is quite muted thus far. Love Reese's hair ( I am huge fan of that style of hair) Amy is going to the prom... She looks great.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Olivia Munn


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Amanda Seyfried


 Love the exposed hair strands look. (Another one of my fav hair looks)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Noticing that the make-up is quite muted thus far. Love Reese's hair ( I am huge fan of that style of hair)
> 
> Amy is going to the prom... She looks great.


 Muted is a polite word for boring. LOL Wishing there was a pop of color be in an eyeliner or lip color but so far everyone - especially the women in bold dresses - played it up more. I feel like a few forgot their lip glosses at home! LOL


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

I love love love Catherine Zeta-Jones' dress, hair, everything. She looks classically glamorous!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Helena Bonham Carter


 I would file this under... Wha happen??? Frumpy doesn't really work on the red carpet.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Muted is a polite word for boring. LOL Wishing there was a pop of color be in an eyeliner or lip color but so far everyone - especially the women in bold dresses - played it up more. I feel like a few forgot their lip glosses at home! LOL


 Yes!!! I am not the only one that's thinking this as well.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would file this under... Wha happen???
> 
> Frumpy doesn't really work on the red carpet.


No it doesn't but in all fairness it is her. She has a very big reputation of being very odd... along with her common law hub Tim Burton.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Muted is a polite word for boring. LOL Wishing there was a pop of color be in an eyeliner or lip color but so far everyone - especially the women in bold dresses - played it up more. I feel like a few forgot their lip glosses at home! LOL
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> I love love love Catherine Zeta-Jones' dress, hair, everything. She looks classically glamorous!


 Yes, I agree D. Her blush colour tied it all together. The pop of colour we're all looking for.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> No it doesn't but in all fairness it is her. She has a very big reputation of being very odd... along with her common law hub Tim Burton.


 Of course. Now it makes sense. I can totally see the style influence of her husband.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Helena Bonham Carter
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's Robin Roberts. LOVE the dress and her MUA did a cobalt blue eye on her. So happy it wasn't muted makeup.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Have you seen Robin Roberts dress yet? I saw it on Twitter and thought she wasn't wearing a bracelet but it turns out she is. Can't stand it since it's too muted (the bracelet) and her makeup is also too muted. I'm sorry but what were the MUAs thinking? The nude on nude makeup is just TOO boring. I feel like just a pop of color is needed since we're going into spring so why not a hint of coral or berry on the lips? Not much just a hint of it. Or maybe a bright liner on the waterline or under the lower lashes. SOMETHING. I'm just absolutely disappointed by the photos right now. Boring. Boring. Boring.


 No I haven't Robin's dress yet... And yes I agree, just one make-up statement to pull the mundane into a wow factor.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Melissa McCarthy


 Hate the color. The style isn't bad but the color on her is horrible. It should have been a vivid color - cobalt or sapphire or emerald green would have looked much better on her.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Here's Robin Roberts. LOVE the dress and her MUA did a cobalt blue eye on her. So happy it wasn't muted makeup.


 Yes, that works.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Added a full body shot of Charlize Theron up there (points)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Adele


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston - dress is gorgeous, hair and makeup boring. I get Jennifer is considered the "girl next door" but does she always have to look boring? I've never seen her look be anything really different. *yawn*


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Hate the color. The style isn't bad but the color on her is horrible. It should have been a vivid color - cobalt or sapphire or emerald green would have looked much better on her.


 Yeah, I agree with you Zadi, plus her blush is too low, it drags the attention down to her uber pale lips.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Naomi Watts


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 24, 2013)

I adore Jennifer Lawrence and I think her makeup and hair is flawless.. But does anyone else think she looks more like she's getting ready to walk down the aisle and not the red carpet??


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Helen Hunt


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Adele - see that's how you do a subdued look without it being boring. While her eye makeup is neutral she has a lovely cat eye which brings life into her eyes. The matte lipstick is matte but not boring because there is a hint of color. Overall I love the makeup because it's simple BUT not boring. The dress on the other hand is too matronly for her. A little plunging neckline would have been nice - nothing dramatic to expose anything but that high up is just not flattering since it makes her too square shaped.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Adele


 Now that works.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that works.


Adele's eyes always look super amazing to me. Not overdone, not bright, just perfectly beautiful.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh god... Helen Hunt. Her makeup and hair ages her badly because there is nothing there to lift her face or to give you a focal point. She's a beautiful woman and her hairstylist and MUA should have played her features up.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Nicole Kidman


 Her dress is quite interesting.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicole Kidman - the look would have worked with a stronger eye. Maybe a fuller eyelash or a cat eye like Adele's. It's just too soft for Nicole. Because she's wearing a darker dress she needed a darker lip or a darker eye but nothing too heavy or it would be too much. Her hair... not liking it since it kind of looks dirty.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Halle Berry


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Oh god... Helen Hunt. Her makeup and hair ages her badly because there is nothing there to lift her face or to give you a focal point. She's a beautiful woman and her hairstylist and MUA should have played her features up.


 Oh, right... I don't have cable... I thought my i5 would bring me into the 21st century...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Halle Berry needs a lip color. It's TOO nude and TOO matte so she looks like she doesn't have a lip color on at all. The eyes are not bad, the cheeks... I'm not sure it looks a little too low for my own tastes and wish the color was just a smidge higher because she has killer cheekbones. Her brows... too gray? I don't know something is off with the brows.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Nicole Kidman - the look would have worked with a stronger eye. Maybe a fuller eyelash or a cat eye like Adele's. It's just too soft for Nicole. Because she's wearing a darker dress she needed a darker lip or a darker eye but nothing too heavy or it would be too much. Her hair... not liking it since it kind of looks dirty.


 Yeah, her hair is typical Kidman hair...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, her hair is typical Kidman hair...


Yup and it's too bad. Her natural hair is amazing. Big red curls. It was very striking on her. Instead she lightens it and it dulls her look.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2013)

Amy Adams looks amazing, like a princess which I always associate her with lol. Jennifer Lawrence looks so classy and gorgeous. I just think she is super pretty and I love silver linings playbook and hope they win big tonight.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Jenna Dewan-Tatum makeup looks amazing. A strong eye and a berry lip.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Halle Berry needs a lip color. It's TOO nude and TOO matte so she looks like she doesn't have a lip color on at all. The eyes are not bad, the cheeks... I'm not sure it looks a little too low for my own tastes and wish the color was just a smidge higher because she has killer cheekbones. Her brows... too gray? I don't know something is off with the brows.


 Her go to look... seems the norm and nothing new, but love the dress. Nicole Kidman's dress is too much. . It's wearing her...dunno what's going on because she used to always be so chic and on top of the best dressed lists! Jennifer Lawrence looks stunning! Beautiful gown, hair, makeup..soft, elegant and all grown up. Anne Hathaway.. boring me lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Salma Hayek


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Halle Berry needs a lip color. It's TOO nude and TOO matte so she looks like she doesn't have a lip color on at all. The eyes are not bad, the cheeks... I'm not sure it looks a little too low for my own tastes and wish the color was just a smidge higher because she has killer cheekbones. Her brows... too gray? I don't know something is off with the brows.


 I *think* it's the light of the flash that is washing out the outer areas of her brows that's making the black look grey. Its also brightening up the silver strips on her sleeve. You're right though, her brows do look off regardless.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, Sandra Bullock - also aging. The cheeks are nice but the lips look almost chapped because it's so matte and nude. With her I wish her hairstylist would have pulled her hair off her face since she has an amazing long neck. I'm really hating the matronly dress on her as well. I can't stand dresses like that style because it's too high up and matronly which is boring on the red carpet.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Salma - that neckline makes her neck look shorter and thicker - not a flattering collar. LOVE her hair off her face since it shows off her features but that neckline/collar is bugging me because it cuts her neck. The eye makeup is not bad but the lips... wish she was wearing a coral because the color on her lips is not flattering to her dress and coloring.

Jennifer Garner brows are bugging me. It feels like the MUA didn't run a spoolie through it to tame the brows or even out the brows thus making the brows look "wavy". The blush also looks to be a bit low on her cheeks and with her strong cheekbones it should have been placed higher. But that right brow (on our left) is really bugging me.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Salma Hayek
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Zoe Saldana looks stunning, head to toe..but Jessica Chastain is my fave so far. She has an elegant beauty and I've been a fan of her Red Carpet looks.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Samantha Barks


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristen Stewart always looks socially uncomfortable to me.

Loving Samantha Barks' necklace. So beautiful!

Hub and I used to watch Stacy Keibler on WWE and she was such a drama queen. Having said that, she looks lovely tonight!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristen Stewart - she always looks strung out to me and it's because of her eyes. She has bedroom eyes and as such every single MUA who has worked on her for the red carpet always fails to play up her bedroom eyes. The lip color is fine but the cheeks and eye makeup on her does not. Her hair... god someone pull her hair off her face for once. I'd love to see her hair pulled away and in curls/ringlets because she also has an amazing neck that needs to be played up. Instead she always looks dirty and strung out.

Samantha Barks - stunning. Her makeup is strong yet subtle with hips having just a hint of pink and a hint of gloss. The only thing I wish she wasn't wearing was that necklace and instead had a pair of earrings on. I'd take her cheeks cause it looks great.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kristen Stewart
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer  Hudson


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Samantha Barks - stunning. Her makeup is strong yet subtle with hips having just a hint of pink and a hint of gloss. The only thing I wish she wasn't wearing was that necklace and instead had a pair of earrings on. I'd take her cheeks cause it looks great.


 I agree the necklace doesn't suit her dress to me. I still love it though.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

What is with all these matronly dresses? Jennifer Hudson's dress belongs on a much, much older woman (someone in her 80s)! If the dress didn't have that lace overlay then it would have been fine since you can see the actual shell of the dress under it and the style is lovely but not with that matronly lace overlay.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Stacy Keibler


 Love the dress! Looks great. . Hair, makeup. .yep. Kristen Stewart always looks uncomfortable in photos to me. Regardless of what she wears, she looks uncomfortable and therefore always off.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Louise. Roe in Monique Lhuillier


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

I think this might be a topic on the Make-up Talk board about make-up for flash photos. I am noticing that the camera flashes are making all of the men's make-up look flat / pale. Perhaps this is what's happening to the women's make-up as well???


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 24, 2013)

Stacy keibler looks amazing as always. I don't think you can go wrong with a body like hers lol. Kristen stewart needs to run a comb through her hair and pull it back, even a simple pony tail once in a while would look better than her go to bed head mess.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think this might be a topic on the Make-up Talk board about make-up for flash photos.
> 
> I am noticing that the camera flashes are making all of the men's make-up look flat / pale. Perhaps this is what's happening to the women's make-up as well???


 It's mostly likely what's going on in which case the MUA should have made the lips and eyes stronger to compensate for the flashes of the light bulbs. At least so far we haven't seen any major makeup mistakes just makeup that's so far is too muted.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I agree with my fellow Mods about Kristen Stewart looking awkward.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Emanuelle Riva


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Quvenzhane Wallis


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Quvenzhane Wallis


 Omg.. how cute is her purse lol?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jane Fonda


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> It's mostly likely what's going on in which case the MUA should have made the lips and eyes stronger to compensate for the flashes of the light bulbs. At least so far we haven't seen any major makeup mistakes just makeup that's so far is too muted.


 Ah true.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Emanuelle Riva - classic, timeless.

Quvenzhane Wallis - precious.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Emanuelle Riva
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Bryan Cranston and Robin Dearden


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Does that woman not age?



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jane Fonda


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Naomie Harris


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, is that what that is... Lol. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jacki Weaver


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does that woman not age?


She is 75 and looks 40. I want the number to her plastic surgeon!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Chris Tucker


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Lara Spencer


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> She is 75 and looks 40. I want the number to her plastic surgeon!


 I think she made a trade...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Fatima Ptacek


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quvenzhane Wallis


She is so cute! As I was watching her interview earlier, she is so adorable. She is one of the kid actresses who are not forced to act like a grown up in front of the camera.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Nancy O'Dell


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Fan Bingbing


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Alicia Vikander


 I like this look and the pop of color with that belt.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Now this I like. The lip color on her is flattering and her eyes are vibrant without being overdone.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fan Bingbing


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Now this I like. The lip color on her is flattering and her eyes are vibrant without being overdone.


 Because her dress is so vibrant! Looks great.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Chris Pine


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Daniel Day Lewis and Rebecca Miller


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jamie Foxx and Corinne Bishop


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeremy Renner


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Steven Spielberg and Kate Capshaw


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Love Corinne's dress but Jamie's suit... not sure if I like the grey with black lapel. It's... odd.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jamie Foxx and Corinne Bishop


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Dustin and Lisa Hoffman


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Gloria Reuben


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Norah Jones


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh I'm loving that purple color - hate the style, love the color. Don't care for her hair and wish she had some lashes on.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gloria Reuben


----------



## SHORTY68 (Feb 24, 2013)

Really! She looks like she's about to come out of that dress! LOL


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Since the show started about an hour ago the pictures aren't coming in anymore. If I see more goodies from the after parties I will post them here. Feel free to make comments on your likes, loves, hits and misses.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, is anyone still watching? Renee Zellweger is presenting, and it literally looks like she can't open her eyes. I don't understand.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Okay, is anyone still watching? Renee Zellweger is presenting, and it literally looks like she can't open her eyes. I don't understand.Â


 Lol. . Just flipped back and Adele and the SkyFall music score just won.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm meh about some of the winners, so I've mostly tuned out. I'll check back for recaps and overall winners on the newsfeeds


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

I am but I was trying to get my kids into bed in between lol.

Our lovely and talented MuT blogger thewendyyybird has posted some fashion hits and misses in an article for you guys. Check it out here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/hit-or-miss-2013-oscars


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, is anyone still watching? Renee Zellweger is presenting, and it literally looks like she can't open her eyes. I don't understand.


Richard Gere showed her the card to say the winner and she just stood there. Latifah just blurted it out. I cackled. I love Queen Latifah!


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, to be honest, this entire Oscars has been boring to me. The winners aren't surprising, and the red carpet hasn't been spectacular. Even writing a hit and miss article was hard because no one was overly bad or wonderful. Kind of a yawn.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 24, 2013)

Never missed anything from it yet. I dunno but the awards are predictable for me. Watched the whole thing from red carpet to awards night literally for the first time in my entire life, but neither was I delighted with it. Satisfying but not too much disappointing.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

It seems like a lot of fashion, makeup, etc was neutral this year. No one went too wild, it was all sort of safe. Maybe that means they are all going to do ridiculous things at the after parties. Now those are some pictures I want to see!


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd love to just attend one of those parties! 



 I bet the goodie bags are kickin'.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

It was blah this year. . Not as exciting as other years, from the show to looks.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence just won Best Actress and then either tripped, got caught or something. She kneeled on the staircase.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like Les MisÃ©rables won the Oscar for best achievement in both hair and make-up. I never saw that one coming. I've worked on a lot of period piece features, (mostly westerns) and period hair and make-up is challenging. So at any rate, congrats to Lisa Westcott and Julie Dartnell for their first Oscar win.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor Jennifer! 



> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Les MisÃ©rables won the Oscar for best achievement in both hair and make-up.
> 
> ...


 Ooh, why is it so challenging, do you think?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 24, 2013)

Daniel Day Lewis won for Best Actor. It was announced, his wife kissed him on the cheek and then he went up and accepted his award with lip prints on his cheek. For some reason I found that so endearing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Daniel Day Lewis won for Best Actor. It was announced, his wife kissed him on the cheek and then he went up and accepted his award with lip prints on his cheek. For some reason I found that so endearing.


 His speech was funny and endearing. I've always enjoyed movies he has starred in.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> It seems like a lot of fashion, makeup, etc was neutral this year. No one went too wild, it was all sort of safe. Maybe that means they are all going to do ridiculous things at the after parties. Now those are some pictures I want to see!


 I typically find that what's going on in America at the moment, is usually reflected by the styles at the Oscars. For example, with the subdued economy, the MUA's played down the make-up, even the most of the gowns were in the neutral palette. Of course there were a few exceptions like Robin and Jane.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 24, 2013)

> Poor Jennifer!Â  Ooh, why is it so challenging, do you think?


 Historical accuracy. Especially tans and no tans based on class distinctions, and of course facial hair to match the face shape (Hollywooding it). Also, baths and showers were not that common, again class distinction, so make-up has to reflect that cleaned up dirty look.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 24, 2013)

Awwh, yay for Ben Affleck and Argo. I'm happy for him.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Historical accuracy. Especially tans and no tans based on class distinctions, and of course facial hair.


 I wouldn't have even thought about the tans versus no tans thing. You learn something new every day!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I typically find that what's going on in America at the moment, is usually reflected by the styles at the Oscars. For example, with the subdued economy, the MUA's played down the make-up, even the most of the gowns were in the neutral palette. Of course there were a few exceptions like Robin and Jane.


I'm not sure what that says about me. I wore really bright green eyeshadow yesterday.




You're probably right though.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL @ the loser song. Kristin Chenoweth is so cute in her last dress!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 25, 2013)

> I typically find that what's going on in America at the moment, is usually reflected by the styles at the Oscars. For example, with the subdued economy, the MUA's played down the make-up, even the most of the gowns were in the neutral palette. Of course there were a few exceptions like Robin and Jane.


 That happened when the recession first kicked off. There was a lot of muted colors and looks that one year. Commentary was that the Hollywood crowd was trying not to be ostentatious.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 25, 2013)

> I'm not sure what that says about me. I wore really bright green eyeshadow yesterday. :w00t: You're probably right though.


 Lol - cute ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I am going to call it a night for now. I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I am going to call it a night for now. I will be back tomorrow.


Thank you Dalylah for posting those photos. FB and twitter duties were fulfilled with all those photos you uploaded. Have to edit the captions tomorrow.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, thanks D for the quick post ups of the pics. Much appreciated by those of us who don't have access to a tv and were too lazy to watch it streamed live via the Internet... Namely me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 25, 2013)

Guiliana..Juliana or whatever Rancic, the E host.. I just saw a recap of their Live! From the Red Carpet and her dress was actually quite interesting, with the structure and whatnot. I'm thinking she just didn't photograph well. . As I wasn't really taken with the pics I saw. Let me add my thanks to Dalylah for the pics and thread!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you Dalylah for posting those photos. FB and twitter duties were fulfilled with all those photos you uploaded. Have to edit the captions tomorrow.





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Guiliana..Juliana or whatever Rancic, the E host.. I just saw a recap of their Live! From the Red Carpet and her dress was actually quite interesting, with the structure and whatnot. I'm thinking she just didn't photograph well. . As I wasn't really taken with the pics I saw.
> 
> Let me add my thanks to Dalylah for the pics and thread!





> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, thanks D for the quick post ups of the pics. Much appreciated by those of us who don't have access to a tv and were too lazy to watch it streamed live via the Internet... Namely me.


You are welcome!


----------

